# Sierra Nevada Trail Tour



## powder-trails (23. August 2008)

Sierra Nevada - von Granada nach Almeria

Mythischer Gipfel MulhacÃ©n 

Der MulhacÃ©n, der hÃ¶chste Gipfel der Sierra Nevada und der iberischen Halbinsel, hat seinen 
Namen vom MaurenkÃ¶nig Muley Hassen erhalten; dem Vater jenes Boabdil, der im Jahr 1492 die 
Stadt Granada den katholischenKÃ¶nigen Ã¼bergab. Muley Hassen soll sich in eine Sklavin seiner Frau 
verliebt haben, die er zum Islam bekehrte und als Zoraya zu seiner AuserwÃ¤hlten machte - was seiner 
Frau natÃ¼rlich nicht gefiel. Diese stachelte den Hof gegen ihren Mann an, so dass Muley Hassen aus 
Granada fliehen musste. Kurz darauf verstarb er in der Festung von MondÃºjar, 
und eine Gruppe treuer AnhÃ¤nger halfen Zoraya, den Leichnam auf den hÃ¶chsten Gipfel der Sierra 
Nevada zu bringen und dort zu begraben. Seither trÃ¤gt dieser Gipfel den Namen des MaurenkÃ¶nigs,
der fÃ¼r die Liebe sein KÃ¶nigreich aufgab.

Was: 7 tage herzhaftes Singeltrailbiken
Wann: Oktober 4-12
Wieviel: min. 5 â max 8 pax

Strecke: Granada - Befahrung des Mulhacen 3480m â trails, trails, und trails
		- capilleira â berchules -yegen â tabernas â Almeria

Ca. 250km 8000hm, sehr viel Trails, bergauf und bergab viel Fahrspas

mehr infos auf...

www.powder-trails.de


----------



## bwz (15. September 2008)

Hallo Berny,

geniale Tour, die Ihr da vorhabt - jedem, der das noch nicht kennt, dem kann ich nur ganz fest zuraten !!

wir sind praktisch dieselbe Strecke vor ein paar Wochen gefahren > Wahnsinn !!! *traumhaft*   

und auf dem Mulhacen waren wir natürlich auch oben 

bin gerade dabei, unsere 14-Tage-Tour detailliert auf meiner Webseite zu beschreiben, mit Höhenprofil, GPS-Tracks und gaaaanz vielen Fotos zum "Appetittholen"  

http://www.wenzl.tv

Lieben Gruß
Birgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. September 2008)

Hi Birgit,

Ã¼ber deine Tracks des NevadaXs bei gpsies bin ich schon gestolpert 
Hatte schon deine Tracks und deinen Bericht , zumindest fÃ¼r den sÃ¼dlichen Teil, bei der Planung meines diesjÃ¤hrigen WestAlpenXes genutzt.

Ich werde mir aufjeden Fall wieder deinen Bericht anschauen.

Ich mÃ¶chte gerne Anfang November in die Sierra Nevada zum Biken.
Der Mulhacen ist natÃ¼rlich Pflicht.

Da es momentan so ausschaut das ich alleine verreise, werde ich wohl Ã¼ber einer der beiden Bikestationen gehen:

http://www.ridesierranevada.com/
oder http://www.almeria-bike-tours.de/
weitere Infos auch unter
http://www.granabike.com/ aber leider nur in Spanisch.

Wobei mich die dt. Station in Almeria aus verschieden GrÃ¼nden nicht anspricht.

Die Schottische Station in der NÃ¤he von Granada, liegt viel nÃ¤her am Mulhacen, ist preiswerter, auch ist Granada wohl um einiges schÃ¶ner als Almeria. Auch sehen die Touren von Almeria-Bike eher nach Kaffeefahrt aus.

Wer kennt diese beiden Stationen und kann was dazu sagen?
Wie sieht es mit Schnee am Mulhacen Anfang November aus?
Wetter ist wohl noch grundsÃ¤tzlich okay in November, wenn ich die Wetterstatistik richtig interpretiere.

Bitte nicht die Kanaren als Alternative vorschlagen, da war ich schon ein duÌ£tzendmal.

Also, Tips, Tracks, ... wÃ¤ren super nett. 

Ray


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (6. März 2009)

gute zu empfehlende Karte "Sierra Nevada"
 Alpina-Karte 1:40000 Sierra-Nevada und La Alpujarra
(englisch ; spanisch)
schwer zu organisieren...
meine Reiseziel fuer 09 "wurde" geaendert....
verkaufe solche nagelneue Karte plus Beiheft Hike-Touren, bitte PN


----------



## Helmut Vogel (8. März 2009)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> gute zu empfehlende Karte "Sierra Nevada"
> Alpina-Karte 1:40000 Sierra-Nevada und La Alpujarra
> (englisch ; spanisch)
> schwer zu organisieren...



Wieso das? Z.B. bei Mapfox erhältlich:
http://mapfox.de/848090075X.php

Ist in Spanien aber erheblich billiger. Auch dort soll es schon Online-Shops geben... Habe ich schon öfter praktiziert.
Was ist daran so schwer? Man, wir sind in einem globilisierten Zeitalter mit Internet und Kreditkarten. Da muss man ein bisschen pfiffig sein.
Der Buchhändler um die Ecke wird dir dabei kaum helfen...


----------



## powder-trails (25. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts auch Informationen über die Sierra Nevada.

Singletrail Tour von Granada nach Almeria

http://www.powder-trails.de/index.html?travel_mtb_sierra

ride on...

oder hier ein Video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY0Itummkqk"]YouTube - Singletrack Mountainbike Transalp - Sierra Nevada[/ame]




Helmut Vogel schrieb:


> Wieso das? Z.B. bei Mapfox erhältlich:
> http://mapfox.de/848090075X.php
> 
> Ist in Spanien aber erheblich billiger. Auch dort soll es schon Online-Shops geben... Habe ich schon öfter praktiziert.
> ...


----------



## rayc (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi powder-trails,

Video ist gut gemacht, jetzt weis ich wie es oben ohne Schnee ausschaut . Ich bin da November 2008 im Schnee vom Veleta abgefahren, sehr zur Überraschung der Skifahrer 
Lykien sieht auch ganz nett aus, muss ich mir mal merken.

Nächsten Freitags geht es wieder runter nach Granada. 
Diesmal bin ich aber nur eine Woche in der Sierra Nevada.
Ich gehe wieder über http://www.ridesierranevada.com/ in Monachil.

Ray


----------



## powder-trails (25. Oktober 2009)

Okay... super Ray... viel Spass in der Sierra!

Ride on

berny
www.powdertrails.de


----------

